# who owns the water



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2012...-reservoirs-on-his-property/?intcmp=obnetwork
wondering who owns your water?


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm a fan of Alex Jones. The NWO owns the water.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

USDA, and likely every state, require permitting before any water can be diverted or dammed-off. Basically, any water source falls under permit requirements to collect, divert or otherwise prevent it's natural flow in appreciable quantities, just the same as all new water-well construction requires permitting.

I can't find the USDA site now, but when I was reseaching for water-well drilling info several years ago, I hit a USDA site that explained the ins and outs quite well. If I find it, I'll drop it in here.

If you search for state water laws, you'll hit on several states at the least, and these links should give you a better idea how easy it is to get state inspectors to come knocking on your door.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow, I guess I'm fortunate to live in an area that doesn't have its head up its own arse and actually *encourages* rainwater collection... in fact I was essentially ordered to do so by the building department when putting gutters up on a garage.


----------



## CdnMtlHd (Aug 4, 2009)

I am glad that I live here in Canada where we have so much water that we really don't know what to do with it all. No, I don't want to share, but, thanks for asking.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

forluvofsmoke said:


> USDA, and likely every state, require permitting before any water can be diverted or dammed-off. Basically, any water source falls under permit requirements to collect, divert or otherwise prevent it's natural flow in appreciable quantities, just the same as all new water-well construction requires permitting.
> 
> I can't find the USDA site now, but when I was reseaching for water-well drilling info several years ago, I hit a USDA site that explained the ins and outs quite well. If I find it, I'll drop it in here.
> 
> If you search for state water laws, you'll hit on several states at the least, and these links should give you a better idea how easy it is to get state inspectors to come knocking on your door.


The guy who went to jail was collecting rain water on his property in several reservoirs that he had for years. It's part of the UN's Agenda 21 that the government owns all water. Not just from rivers, lakes, and streams but also any rain water.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Geeezee...Here in Texas they would have to arrest and jail just about every landowner that raised cattle. Most every field has a stock tank that is filled by rain water and no permit is required to dig and use one.

If they tried to pull something like that down here, likely would be some news headlines......


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Davarm said:


> Geeezee...Here in Texas they would have to arrest and jail just about every landowner that raised cattle. Most every field has a stock tank that is filled by rain water and no permit is required to dig and use one.
> 
> If they tried to pull something like that down here, likely would be some news headlines......


Right. A few people would act up and get shot. The rest would complain and do what they're told. Same as everywhere else.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

BillS said:


> The rest would complain and do what they're told. Same as everywhere else.


Afraid Not. Maybe up your way, but not here. The people being shot would not be the land owners.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

God an Mother Nature own the water. Man came along an like most everthin else thins he owns it.

There be some ridiculous laws out there an folk need ta wake up an get em repealled. Many were created when cattle ranch's was started, even then "some" wanted all the water an ta heck with everbody else.

There always be a need fer rules an regulations, but like everthn else goobernuts get involved with it goes ta the extreme most a the time.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Oregon is bad about this, years ago when I was working on my spring to get water rights on it there is a stream bed about 15 feet away that only runs when it's raining fairly hard or if there is a lot of snow melt. I asked the county water people if I could get water rights on it as well and they said no that has to run down into the local year around creek. I've had friends that had gold claims that were thrown off their claim because the PTB say the water belongs to Oregon. Every well that's drilled has a license number on the well head pipe and there has been ongoing talk of metering private wells and more than likely with their mindset they will do the same with springs which have water rights. OldCootHillbilly voiced what I always say when the state claims to own the water, God owns it and we're fortunate to be able use it. The state, UN or whatever PTB would never put the stewardship into water systems that are our lifeline. I've seen logging companies run a Cat down through a spring bed and screw it up for years and the county does nothing.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

water is so necessary to life, he who owns it owns life itself.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

BillS said:


> The guy who went to jail was collecting rain water on his property in several reservoirs that he had for years. It's part of the UN's Agenda 21 that the government owns all water. Not just from rivers, lakes, and streams but also any rain water.


 Don't forget the UN poster boy,Ted Turner.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Ted traitor,I mean Turner bought up 2 million acres trying to corner the market on the Ogallala Aquifer.He has promised the UN billions of dollars.So I figure hes doing it to give to them,they already control our parks and woodlands,so why not.


----------

